# morels in perry co ohio



## shroonskie (Apr 19, 2015)

is anyone finding morels in Perry co. yet


----------



## cotty (Jan 27, 2013)

aint been down to perry county yet, but i know they are finding blacks in fairfield, hocking pickaway and all surrounding counties, so they prolly up down there


----------



## jdk32581 (May 6, 2014)

Report on Matherly's site from Perry County- http://www.morelmushroomhunting.net/report/current/mmhc_report_page1.html


----------

